# Frequency of track wiring for Proto-Sound 2.0



## RayTrainman (Oct 27, 2008)

MTH manual says that we should place a lock-on (or wire directly to track) approximately every 25 linear feet for proper operation of their DCS PS2 system. Is that frequency of wiring really necessary? What has been your experience?

Thanks,


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I run Constant and varible D.C current thru Stainless Steel Track equiped with rail clamps and have found 40 foot spacing to work well. I also started to run MTH on this track with good success. I use 12 Ga. landscaping wire for my runners out to the track................Jim


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Without wishing to be to rough on anyone, what has track wiring frequency of MTH go to do with battery power? 

Perhaps a posting in the DCC forum would be more applicable.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with Tony, I think you posted this in the wrong forum. But back to the question as Jim says i think every 25 to 40ft would do fine with rail joiners, check out Rays site should answer all your questions. *[url]www.rayman4449.dynip.com* [/url]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

hmm, the title of the forum is RC/Battery operations. 

The slash means "or", so the title is RC OR Battery operations... MTH is definitely one variant of Remote Control... 

In the forum description it says: "Discuss all methods of battery and R/C control of trains here.", again NOT tying "battery" to "Remote Control" at least with my understanding of American English. 

So, I'd say it's fine here according to the definitions that someone could read. MTH is more remote control than it is DCC... 

From the written word, this is not a "battery only" forum. 

And with the fervor some "DCC haters" have, I don't expect that all MTH posters want to associate with DCC. 

"without wishing to be rough on anyone"... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOO My, [ FERVOR ] say that 5 times in a row HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 23 Feb 2010 02:44 PM 
hmm, the title of the forum is RC/Battery operations. 

The slash means "or", so the title is RC OR Battery operations... MTH is definitely one variant of Remote Control... 

In the forum description it says: "Discuss all methods of battery and R/C control of trains here.", again NOT tying "battery" to "Remote Control" at least with my understanding of American English. 

So, I'd say it's fine here according to the definitions that someone could read. MTH is more remote control than it is DCC... 

From the written word, this is not a "battery only" forum. 

And with the fervor some "DCC haters" have, I don't expect that all MTH posters want to associate with DCC. 

"without wishing to be rough on anyone"... 

Regards, Greg 
OK. I'll play.

I would contend that R/C means "Radio Control". Nearly every control system out there is "Remote" control: A 1950's "transformer" is remotely controlling the locomotive, as is a tethered throttle, as is a wire-less IR throttle. The only systems I can think of that are not remote control (i.e. local control) are mechanical controls on a live steamer, and push-button controls on a "Critter Control" or other means of simple battery power.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh... you are right Del, R is probably Radio, but the radio system in the DCS handheld might still qualify. 

(My point was that a newcomer could very reasonably put his post here) 

But me missing R for Radio... well, I guess I may not get that job as CEO of Aristo after all !!!! 

(did you see Lewis' response in his forum?... wow) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

C'mon Greg.
We have a saying here in OZ. "DON'T COME THE RAW PRAWN WITH ME".[/b]

Given that MTH DCS is a form of Radio Controlled *TRACK POWERED* Command Control and DCC is just one type of command control, one must only assume it is now OK to discuss battery powered Radio Control in the DCC forum.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, that does not follow, the description of the DCC forum is: 

"Discuss the challenges and rewards of using DCC with large scale trains both indoors and out. This includes the LGB MTS system. This is also a good place to discuss DCS and Scale Command." 

It does not say "OR battery" or "and battery"... 

Really Tony, I know what your feeling is, but I would say that all a new person has to go on is what is written... 

Would it be better logically to lump MTH's DCS system in with the DCC forum? Sure. Are the forum descriptions written that way? NO. 

My good friend, I feel that you have completely ignored the "RC OR battery" and taken it to mean "battery only".... well, that's not how it's written. I'll abide by Shad's definitions for now. 

Now battery powered DCC would be a good topic... there is no restriction on the implementation of DCC in the forum description. 

Also AirWire would be very appropriate in the DCC forum, in my interpretation, since it IS DCC over the air. There is no restriction in the forum description of HOW the DCC signals travel. 

Really, the point is I am defending the choice of the poster... if I was new, and just read the forum descriptions listed, I would have posted in this forum, because it's posted description was the best match. That's my point. 

Regards, Greg


----------

